# Vorstellung Noriscona NO 2091



## Jason (21. Februar 2020)

Ich möchte hier mal eine sehr alte gespließte Rute von der Angelmanufaktur Noris vorstellen. Es handelt sich um eine Noriscona NO 2091. Habe noch mal einen älteren Bericht von dieser Rute nachgelesen und muss erläutern, dass sie aus den 30er/40er Jahre stammt. Sie war als Grund-und Posenrute gedacht.
Die Firma Noris wurde 1875 gegründet. Der Bau von gespließten Ruten war damals das Hautgeschäft von Noris da sie überqualiative Ruten herstellten.
Laut W. Kalweit sollen solche Ruten in diesem Alter ziemlich selten sein.





















Zur Rute selber ist zu sagen, dass sie ganz schön in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wurde. Der Kork müsste überarbeitet werden und die Wicklungen gehen auf oder fehlen.
Sie verfügt über drei Spitzenteile wobei ich sagen muss, dass die stärkste Spitze mit ihrer Achateinlage am Endring am besten erhalten ist. Dieses alte Schätzchen wird auf jedem Fall restauriert. Das werde ich aber nicht selber machen. Dazu fehlt mir die Erfahrung. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bilch (22. Februar 2020)

Eine höchstinteressante Rute und ein echter Schatz. Sie hat auch gleich zwei Mittelteile, wie ich sehe


----------



## Jason (22. Februar 2020)

Ja, genau. Es sind verschiedene Kombinationen möglich 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (22. Februar 2020)

Wen könnte ich diese alte Rute zum restaurieren anvertrauen. Hat jemand eine gute Adresse?
Paul Cock wäre eine gute Alternative. Aber kaum zu bezahlen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Thomas. (22. Februar 2020)

jason 1 schrieb:


> Wen könnte ich diese alte Rute zum restaurieren anvertrauen. Hat jemand eine gute Adresse?
> Paul Cock wäre eine gute Alternative. Aber kaum zu bezahlen.
> 
> Gruß Jason




ich habe keinerlei Ahnung von Gesplissten Ruten, interessant finde ich die Anzahl der Teile und die damit verbundenen Möglichkeiten.
von restaurieren und deren kosten, ebenfalls überhaupt keinen plan.
wenn ich mir aber die Preise bei Gesplissten Ruten Deutscher Hersteller anschaue die im neuwertigen zustand sind und davon ausgehe das deine extrem selten ist, frage ich mich was diese im sehr guten zustand kosten könnte? 200? 300? oder mehr? leider glaube ich nicht, und falls doch, was würde die Restaurierung einer 6 Teiligen kosten wo bei ich glaube wenn ich die Bilder richtig interpretiere es mit ein wenig Ringe binden und Kork überarbeiten bei dem Stock leider nicht getan ist, ich würde mal davon ausgehen, das es selbst unter sehr guten Freunden nicht unter 300 losgeht (ist aber nur eine Schätzung von mir, wie gesagt habe ich keine Ahnung). 
würde sich das lohnen? für mich nur wenn mein Großvater sie 1930 selber gekauft hätte, ansonsten würde ich nach einer gut gebrauchten Ausschau halten.  

aber trotzdem  Jason sehr schöner Bericht.


----------



## Dübel (22. Februar 2020)

Wow, das ist ja ein echtes Schätzchen! So eine Rute findet man nicht oft.

Die spannende Frage zur Restauration ist, was du damit erreichen möchtest. 

Willst du die Rute benutzen und soll sie dafür in einen funktionsfähigen Zustand gebracht werden? 

Willst du sie für als Austellungsobjekt für die heimische Vitrine möglichst hübsch herrichten?

Hoffst du, durch eine professionelle Restauration den Wiederverkaufswert zu erhöhen?

Möchtest du sie benutzen, musst du erstmal schauen, ob der Blank das noch mit macht. Leider ist bei so alten Ruten das Material durch falsche Lagerung oft weich geworden. Vorallem die Spitzenteile verlieren häufig die Rückstellkraft und werden so unbrauchbar.

Sollte das Grundmaterial noch in Ordnung sein, würde ich an deiner Stelle, im Fall einer geplanten Nutzung, die Rute selbst herrichten. Wenn du dir das auf Anhieb nicht zutraust, übe das an weniger schützenswerten Ruten. Du baust schöne Schwimmer, dann kannst du auch Ruten restaurieren. Ist wirklich kein Hexenwerk! 

Solltest du die Rute ohnehin nur als Ausstellungsstück aufheben, würde ich sie so lassen wie sie ist. Ihre Gebrauchsspuren erzählen ihre ganz eigene Geschichte.

Sollest du hoffen, den Wiederverkaufswert durch eine professionelle Restauration steigern zu können, würde ich zu großer Vorsicht raten und erstmal den Markt checken. Was bei englischen Ruten, die von z.B. von Paul Cook in einen Topzustand gebracht worden sind, oft sehr begehrt ist, kann bei seltenen deutschen Ruten leider den gegenteiligen Effekt haben. Deutsche Sammler suchen meist den unveränderten Originalzustand. In Großbritannien gibt es wesentlich mehr Angler, die solche alten Ruten wirklich benutzen.

Im TFF (traditional fisherman Forum), bei dem ich ja Mitglied bin, gibt es außer Paul Cook noch einige andere sehr gute Restauratoren. Ich kann gerne den Kontakt herstellen, wenn du das möchtest. Das wird aber, egal wer das macht, sicher eine sehr kostspielige Sache. Allein die Menge an Intermediates die zu binden sind, brauchen eine Menge Zeit ...


----------



## Thomas. (22. Februar 2020)

Dübel schrieb:


> Du baust schöne Schwimmer, dann kannst du auch Ruten restaurieren.



ich würde das auch so sehn


----------



## Hecht100+ (22. Februar 2020)

Hallo Jason, das Binden und Lackieren sollte für dich kein Problem sein, es ist natürlich durch die Anzahl der Bindungen sehr zeitaufwendig. Beim Stöbern bin ich auf diese Seite gekommen





						Restauration und Reparatur
					

Fliegenfischen EWF E-W-F Robert Stroh Erlebniswelt




					www.rs-flyfishing.de
				




Anschauen und Fragen kostet ja nichts. Da hast du echt ein Interessante Rütchen in deiner Sammlung, damit kann man ja wohl fast sämtliche Angelarten mit einer Rute ausführen.


----------



## Jason (22. Februar 2020)

Dübel schrieb:


> Wow, das ist ja ein echtes Schätzchen! So eine Rute findet man nicht oft.
> 
> Die spannende Frage zur Restauration ist, was du damit erreichen möchtest.
> 
> ...


Da hast du eine Menge Fragen in den Raum geworfen, die ich mir so noch gar nicht gestellt habe. Eine Frage kann ich aber jetzt schon definitiv beantworten. Ich habe keinesfalls vor, diese Rute für einen hohen Wiederverkaufswert zu restaurieren. Das Schmuckstück bleibt in meinem Besitz. 
Und nach weiteren Überlegungen habe ich beschlossen, sie nicht mehr zu fischen. Sie ist einfach zu alt und ich möchte keine unnötige Risiken eingehen, dass noch ein Teil zerbricht. Die Gute hat 70-80 Jahre auf den Buckel und wer weiß wie sie die ganzen Jahre gelagert wurde. So hast du es ja auch geschrieben. Ist ja einleuchtend. 
Sie soll einfach aufgehübscht werden und einen würdigen Platz in meinem Angelkeller bekommen. Wer mich besucht, der kann sich dann an den Anblick erfreuen. 
Ich werde demnächst mal Kontakt mit dem Herren in @Hecht100+ Link, vielen Dank dafür, aufnehmen. Die Restauration wird nicht billig werde. Da bin ich mir schon im klaren. Denke mal, es wird darauf hinauslaufen, dass ich mich selber daran wage. Die Zusprüche von euch haben mich motiviert. So, das habt ihr nun davon.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Thomas. (22. Februar 2020)

jason 1 schrieb:


> Denke mal, es wird darauf hinauslaufen, dass ich mich selber daran wage. Die Zusprüche von euch haben mich motiviert. So, das habt ihr nun davon.



freue mich schon auf den Bericht


----------



## Jason (22. Februar 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> freue mich schon auf den Bericht


Das wird noch dauern. Hab mir gerade den Blank unter der Lupe angesehen. Der Lack muss komplett runter, sowie auch die Wicklungen. Das würde heißen, ein "Komplettaufbau". Vorher werde ich mir Erkundungen einholen müssen, damit ich weiß wie ich vorgehen sollte. Aber ich habe da schon eine Idee, an wen ich mich da wenden werde.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Thomas. (22. Februar 2020)

ich wünsche dir auf jeden fall viel spaß, und ich gehe mal davon aus das du das sehr gut hinbekommst stell dir einfach vor es ist nee große Pose.
das entlacken glaube ich wird das schwierigste werden.
kannst ja einen schritt für schritt Bericht darüber machen.


----------



## Dübel (22. Februar 2020)

jason 1 schrieb:


> Das wird noch dauern. Hab mir gerade den Blank unter der Lupe angesehen. Der Lack muss komplett runter, sowie auch die Wicklungen. Das würde heißen, ein "Komplettaufbau". Vorher werde ich mir Erkundungen einholen müssen, damit ich weiß wie ich vorgehen sollte. Aber ich habe da schon eine Idee, an wen ich mich da wenden werde.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Wenn du Ratschlag und seelischen Beistand brauchst, stehe ich dir sehr gerne zur Verfügung. Ich hab schon ein paar Ruten hergerichtet und hab über das TFF entsprechende Kontakte, wenn Probleme auftreten, bei denen ich auch nicht weiter weiß. 
In welcher Gegend wohnst du? Vielleicht sind es ja nicht hunderte von Kilometern nach Franken, dann können wir uns auch gerne treffen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Februar 2020)

jason 1 schrieb:


> Denke mal, es wird darauf hinauslaufen, dass ich mich selber daran wage. Die Zusprüche von euch haben mich motiviert. So, das habt ihr nun davon.


Ich sehe, das Thema Rutenbau bzw. Rutenumbau weitet sich aus! 

Ich habe auch noch einen derartigen alten 2-Spitzen Hobel liegen.
Den möchte ich aber nicht museal, sondern angelbar aufwerten.
Besonders wichtig, einigermaßen taugliche Ringe dran, damit ich das sonderbare Gefühl mit einer gesplissten mal wieder live am Wasser erleben kann.


----------



## Hecht100+ (24. Februar 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Besonders wichtig, einigermaßen taugliche Ringe dran, damit ich das sonderbare Gefühl mit einer gesplissten mal wieder live am Wasser erleben kann.


So was etwa:









						alter ungebrauchter Achatrutenring, Agate Guides,  für den Angelrutenbau(3)  | eBay
					

Finden Sie Top-Angebote für alter ungebrauchter Achatrutenring, Agate Guides,  für den Angelrutenbau(3) bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Februar 2020)

Also, Treffer!
Ne, sowas ist da sogar drauf und war wohl auch noch heile.
In voll angeranzt orginal alt vlt. noch wertvoller? 
Also nicht wegschmeißen, sondern alles zu ebay ...

Ich denke an die hier, in recht kleinen Größen >=Gr.8 darauf eben, die sind ziemlich zeitlos, leicht, Einbein, ohne Keramikeinlagen, und wenigstens für Mono gut brauchbar , werden sogar bei Top-Friedfisch-Langruten heute verbaut:


			https://www.tackle24.de/bilder/produkte/gross/PacBay-MINIMA-SV-TiCH-TiCH-versch-Groessen.jpg
		

Die SV-MINIMA Ringe von Pacific Bay sind ca. 20-30% leichter als vergleichbare Ringe mit keramischer Einlage. Der Edelstahlrahmen ist aus einem Stück gefertigt und bietet deshalb hohe Festigkeitswerte bei ausreichender Flexibilität. Die vom Rahmen 180° umschlossen Ringeinlage besteht aus einem gehärteten Edelstahlring mit einer spezielle Titanium-Plasma-Beschichtung (PVD) und zeigt sich auch gegenüber geflochtenen Schnüren der aktuellen Generation absolut resistent, bei optimalen Reibungswerten. Durch die dünnere Einlage bieten die Ringe bei gleichen Abmaßen einen größeren Innendurchmesser.
Der TiCH-Rahmen bietet nicht nur eine anspruchsvolle Optik sondern ist durch die Titanium-Plasma-Beschichtung (PVD) extrem widerstandsfähig gegen sämtliche äußeren Einflüsse.

In realiter sehen sie noch etwas altertümlicher in ihrem Dunkelmetall-Look aus, habe 1 Rute damit mal gebaut, wobei ich die für teure Geflechtschnüre nicht (mehr) hernehmen würde.


----------



## Dübel (25. Februar 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Also, Treffer!
> Ne, sowas ist da sogar drauf und war wohl auch noch heile.
> In voll angeranzt orginal alt vlt. noch wertvoller?
> Also nicht wegschmeißen, sondern alles zu ebay ...
> ...


Zeig doch mal Bilder von der Rute. Wenn da Ringe mit Achateinlage dran sind, würd ich die dran lassen. Die lassen sich prima aufpolieren, selbs tiefe Riefen lassen sich rausschleifen. Moderne Ringe an einem gespließten Blank machen ungefähr so sinnvoll wie Achatringe an einer modernen Carbonrute.


----------



## Jason (29. Mai 2020)

Ich habe eine neue Entscheidung bezüglich der Noriscona getroffen. Nicht ich selber werde sie restaurieren, sondern jemanden, der es sich angeeignet hat, in Mitleid geschaffene Splitcane Ruten excellent zu restaurieren. 
Der Noris Noriscona NO 2091 wird nun von Grund auf ein neues Leben eingehaucht. Der Kork kommt neu, die Ringe werden komplett neu gewickelt, halt das komplette Programm. Kommende Woche wird sie versendet und derjenige 
wird beurteilen, ob sie noch gefischt werden kann. aber da sehe ich mal von ab. Sie hat bald 100 Jahre auf den Buckel.

Gruß Jason


----------



## eiszeit (30. Mai 2020)

sehr gute Lösung, Jason.
Sie hatte 5 Teile und man setzte sie damals als Grundrute (3,20m, 3 teilig), als Spinnrute (2,85m, 3 teilig) und 
als Hechtrute (2,15m, 2 teilig) ein.


----------



## Jason (30. Mai 2020)

@eiszeit 
Gibt es einen Katalog wo die Rute erwähnt wurde? 

Gruß Jason


----------



## eiszeit (30. Mai 2020)

Ja


----------



## Jason (30. Mai 2020)

Kannst du mal bitte ein Bild davon einstellen? 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bilch (30. Mai 2020)

Ich bin wirklich gespannt, wie die Rute nach der Restauration aussehen wird


----------



## eiszeit (30. Mai 2020)




----------



## Jason (30. Mai 2020)

Vielen Dank Walter. Aus welchem Jahr stammt der Katalog? 

Gruß Jason


----------



## eiszeit (30. Mai 2020)

Nichts zu danken.
Er ist von 1938. 
Viel Spaß und Glück beim "Original" restaurieren. Haucht der Rute wieder Leben ein.


----------



## Andal (30. Mai 2020)

Aber es ist sehr interessant, wie man seinerzeit den "One Man - One Rod" Gedanken gepflegt hat, der ja heute ein sehr kümmerliches, wenn nicht verschollenes Dasein fristet.


----------



## Dübel (30. Mai 2020)

Jetzt bin ich aber wirklich gespannt! Kannst du, @Jason, hier verraten, wer die Rute restaurieren wird?


----------



## Jason (30. Mai 2020)

Dübel schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich aber wirklich gespannt! Kannst du, @Jason, hier verraten, wer die Rute restaurieren wird?


Da muss ich erst nachfragen, ob das erwünscht ist.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (30. Mai 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Nichts zu danken.
> Er ist von 1938.
> Viel Spaß und Glück beim "Original" restaurieren. Haucht der Rute wieder Leben ein.


Das liegt nicht in meiner Hand. Aber ich habe zu denjenigen vollstes Vertrauen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hering 58 (30. Mai 2020)

Eine hochinteressante Rute und ein echter Schatz.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Juni 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Aber es ist sehr interessant, wie man seinerzeit den "One Man - One Rod" Gedanken gepflegt hat, der ja heute ein sehr kümmerliches, wenn nicht verschollenes Dasein fristet.


Das war aber gerade mit dieser vielteiligen Bauart wirklich prinzipiell sinnvoll erweitert! 

Meines Wissens kam eine der letzten Spinnruten von Balzer noch vor 10 Jahren, in 3m oder 2.7m erhältlich, Handteil (HT) und 2 Spitzenteile (ST) 40g und 70g.
Allerdings angelten alle, die ich im Wasser traf und befragte, nur mit der 40g Spitze und hatten die andere nicht dabei. Eine die echte 40g voll abkonnte, reichte wohl meist hin.
Viele Teile, die man beim Angeln nicht direkt verbaut nicht benötigt, bedeuten Ballast oder Ablage/Transport Frage. Das geht ohne richtiges Futteral nicht. Bei noch mehr Teilen wird es immer fraglicher mit dem Transportvorteil zu einer weiteren Rute.

Ich denke bei Friedfischruten dann sofort an die Sarah-Jane von Kochtopf, und wie er die 2. Spitze im Grase liegen ließ ...
Ich brauche unabdingbar einen Schutzcontainer für die Teile. Ein paar Spitzenteile nehmen immerhin nicht soviel Platz weg wie untere Teile oder Griffe, machen wir bei der Feeder mit Wechselspitzen z.B. ja auch.
Ich sehe schon Gründe, dass im Zeitalter immer günstiger gewordener Ruten diese Kombinationen immer mehr verschwunden sind.
Denn man muss ja komplett ummontieren am Wasser beim einwechseln anderer Teile. 
Das ist nichts für mal hin und her probieren. Also macht man es letztlich nicht.

Für mich am interessantesten erscheint sowas immer noch als Notfall-Option, eine andere Angelart bei sich extrem aufdrängenden Fischen mit einer 5min Ummontage doch noch gut und mit Erfolgsaussicht beangeln zu können.

Ansonsten muss das die eine Rute so wie sie ist, alles hergeben. Das gibt es auch für weite Einsatzbereiche, bei Kleinfischen muss man eben Abstriche machen, um größere noch gut bändigen zu können.


----------



## Jason (11. Juni 2020)

Kleiner Zwischenbericht von der Restauration der Noriscona NO 2091. Die Sache hat schlecht begonnen. Hab die Rute mit DHL verschickt, die eigentlich zuverlässig sind. In der Regel dauert es 2-3 Tage, dann sollte das Paket sein Ziel erreicht haben. Aber so war es nicht. Am 03.06. verschickt, und am 08.06. immer noch nicht angekommen. Da wurde es mir ein wenig anders. Ich den kleinen Zettel von der Post herbei gesucht und die Sendung verfolgt. Da stand dann, "Ihr Paket wurde fehlgeleitet. Die Lieferung verzögert sich um 1-2 Tage". Glücklicherweise kam sie dann auch bei dem Empfänger an. 

Derjenige, der sich dem alten Teil angenommen hat, begutachtete die Rute und kontaktierte mich. An dieser Split Cane ist schon viel gebastelt worden. Viele Ringe wurden schon nachgewickelt, der Achatleitring vom Handteil fehlte und wurde durch einen Metallring ausgetauscht. Das dass Schätzchen einen Achatleitring besaß, konnte ich anhand @eiszeit seinen Katalogausschnitt herraus finden.
Danke Walter. 
Versendet hatte ich sechs Teile, aber aus dem Katalog erfuhr ich, dass es nur fünf Teile waren. Er wusste sofort, welches Teil nicht dazu gehörte. Und dieses Teil war auch gebrochen. Hab ich gar nicht gesehen. Aber Glück gehabt. Die 5 Teile der Kombinations- Rute
sind wieder gut zu Restaurieren. 
Was den Kork betrifft, er wollte versuchen ihn zu erhalten. 2mm sollten runter, das hat schon bei vielen Ruten, die er aufgearbeitet hat
funktioniert. Aber nicht bei meiner. Der Kork zerbröselte. Also kommt der auch komplett neu. Die Nachricht war nicht so gut. Aber es gab auch eine gute Nachricht. Die Aufschrift "Noriscona No 2091" wurde nach dem abschleifen erhalten. Wird ein wenig nachgezeichnet. Die Farben für die Wicklung konnte man auf der Angel auch gut erkennen und die sind auch verfügbar. Neue Fittinge, ein Buttom, der auch fehlte und ein neuer Achatleitring ist auch vorhanden. 
Fortsetzung folgt, wenn es was neues gibt.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (14. Juni 2020)

So sieht sie jetzt aus.
Intermedias sind in Arbeit. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Juni 2020)

Den Schieberollenhalter lassen ist die beste Entscheidung, und der neue Kork sieht grifffreundlich aus! 
Aber warum sind die Schiebehülsen jetzt silbern?

Diese neue Endkappe geht eigentlich gar nicht, die sieht schon auf modernen Ruten bescheiden aus. 
Ich würde gerade bei einer Holzrute soviel Holz wie möglich verwenden, wie Andal das mal so schön mit einer Kappe sogar in der Richtung braun-orange gezeigt hat.
Hochglanz-Alu-Elox-Chrom zu matt-Alu/silber zu gold/Messing ergibt auch ein sich steigerndes Farbproblem.

Der Stecken war im Anbauteile Messinglook zu dem Basis braun-orange und den dunkelroten Wicklungen schon eine sehr gute Abstimmung!
Die nachgeflickte Endkappe mal vornehm übersehen.


----------



## Jason (14. Juni 2020)

@Nordlichtangler
Die  Schieberollenhalter wurden ausgetauscht. Sonst hätte das mit dieser Endkappe nicht ausgesehen. Außerdem hatten die alten Halter einen großen Durchmesser und waren sehr dünn. Sonst wäre der Griff zu globig ausgefallen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (14. Juni 2020)

Mit dem Original ist es bei der Rute eh vorbei. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Juni 2020)

Der Silber-Chrom-Teil und Messing wird halt zusammen nicht wirklich schön, das wollte ich Dir nur rechtzeitig sagen 

Ich nehme auch aus dem Kombinationsgrunde lieber schwarz dazu (meine Schiebehülsen), das kann zwar in glatt/glänzend sehr dominierend werden, wie am Ende schon sichtbar, aber es beißt sich farblich wenigstens nicht.

Bin gespannt was am Ende bei rauskommt,
vlt. geht es ja noch viel mehr in Änderungen ...


----------



## Jason (19. Juni 2020)

Ein weiteres Zwischenfazit. Die Restauration geht dem Ende zu. Die Arbeiten sind erstklassig verlaufen. 




Es fehlen noch weitere Lackschichten. Endbericht folgt, wenn sie wieder bei mir ist. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Dübel (19. Juni 2020)

Das schaut nach einer sehr ordentlichen Arbeit aus!
Wirst du die Rute nun benutzen oder bleibt sie ein Ausstellungsstück? Was meinte denn der Restaurator zur Nutzbarkeit?


----------



## Jason (19. Juni 2020)

Dübel schrieb:


> Das schaut nach einer sehr ordentlichen Arbeit aus!
> Wirst du die Rute nun benutzen oder bleibt sie ein Ausstellungsstück? Was meinte denn der Restaurator zur Nutzbarkeit?


Ich denke mal, der legt seine Hand dafür nicht ins Feuer. Das bleibt mir überlassen. Fürs leichte Posenfischen würde ich sie noch benutzen, alles andere ist fraglich. Wir haben direkt darüber noch nicht gesprochen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (20. Juni 2020)

Eine passende Rolle habe ich nun auch für die Restaurierte Noriscona.









Es ist eine Noris Spezial. Bj. ca. Ende 50er Anfang 60er. Was älteres habe ich nicht zu Verfügung. Aber ich denke mal, sie macht sich gut an der Rute. Ich habe sie geputzt, bis der Arzt kam. Dank an @Hecht100+ für seinen guten Tipp, die Rolle in heißem Wasser mit Spülmaschienenreiniger einzuweichen. Das ging sehr gut. 
@Dübel auf deine Frage hin, wer die Rute restauriert, muss ich sagen, dass derjenige nicht genannt werden möchte. Und das werde ich auch respektieren, da es für ihn nur ein Hobby ist. 
Habe auch mit ihm darüber gesprochen, ob man ihr noch Fänge zutrauen könnte. Schleien, Brassen würden gehen, aber keine "Riesen". Falls was kaputt gehen würde, dann wird es repariert.  

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (21. Juni 2020)

Ende des Monats ist sie wieder bei mir.




















Zwei Teile sind noch in Arbeit. Leider hat sich herausgestellt, das nur 4 Teile original zusammen gehören, anstatt 5.
Die Rute hat in ihren 80-90 Jahren wohl viel mitgemacht.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (26. Juni 2020)

Die Noriscona ist heute wieder im Zwergenland angekommen.




Natürlich ließ ich es mir nicht nehmen und probierte gleich die Achsrolle an. Vom Aussehen passt es sehr gut, wie ich finde.








Wie man hier sieht, sind es 6 Teile. Laut dem Katalogausschnitt, den freundlicherweise @eiszeit zu Verfügung gestellt hat, sind es aber nur 5 Teile. Das obere Rutenteil auf diesem Bild gehört definitiv nicht zu dieser Kombination. Es ist ein Fliegenspitzenteil was auch gebrochen war. Dies kommt auf jeden Fall nicht mehr zum Einsatz.








Hier sieht man die original Aufschrift, "Noriscona No 2091". Beim abschleifen kam die Schrift wieder gut zu Geltung. Ich habe drauf verzichtet sie nachzuzeichnen, da es auch so noch gut zu erkennen ist.




Hier wurde der fehlende Achatleitring wieder sauber dran gewickelt. Die Farbe des Garns ist 1:1. Der Restaurator hat erstklassige Arbeit geleistet.








So, und hier ist der Deal von der Restaurationsgeschichte. Für das einhauchen eines neuen Lebens in die Rute, bin ich nur für die Materialkosten aufgekommen. Darin waren ein neuer Ringsatz, ein Achatleitring, neuer Kork, neue Fittinge, Garn, ein neuer Buttom
und der Lack enthalten. Im Gegenzug sollte ich eine von ihm restaurierte Split Cane abnehmen. Entschieden habe ich mich für eine Kennet Perfektion. Wer die Rute zuvor hergestellt hat, ist nicht bekannt. Sie hat 11ft  und ist sehr straff. Döbel, Barben und selbst Karpfen braucht sie nicht zu fürchten. Mein vorgezogenes Geburtstagsgeschenk. Eine wunderschöne Rute. Sie ist ebenfalls sauber verarbeitet.




Das Rot ist am unteren Ende der Rute durchgängig gewickelt, was mir gut gefällt.








Posen baut er auch. Er hat mir eine mit ins Paket gelegt und auch hier musste ich über die excellente Arbeit staunen. 




Einen Gruß an den Erschaffer dieser wunderschönen Teile, falls er das liest. Vielen Dank.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Juni 2020)

Ahi, gleich 2 sind es dann geworden ...
jetzt bist du verloren, du musst damit auf ewig ans Wasser! 

Die Noriscona ist sehr schön geworden, das neue grün harmoniert mit dem dunklen Rot, eine der wenigen machbaren Kombinationen in diesen oft beißenden Farben.
Der Look und Anmutung der alten Rute ist erhalten geblieben.

Was (mich) optisch am meisten stört, noch erheblich vor silber/messing, ist das unpassende hell-metallic-blau auf der einen Rollenseite.

Das sollte gleichfalls silber werden, dann erschreckt der Blick von rechts nicht so sehr.
Von links schaut super aus! Der RH passt etwas abgegriffen sogar zur einen Rolleseite, beides im etwas gedunkelten Alu-Look.

Dann sehe ich die hochglänzende Ganzlackierung - sowas mag ich persönlich als Leuchtschicht an Ruten und auch als Fotohindernis  nicht.
Aber das gibt sich im Laufe der Zeit von alleine bei Benutzung und Feinstaub.

Die andere neue folgt auch dem prinzipiellen Farbschema und ist konsistenter in silber bebaut - der untere messing-goldige Teil verschwindet ja im HT.
Die 3 Farben (incl. das braunorange Gesplisste) + der Bernstein-Achat + silber + Ringe hauen schon erstklassig hin!


----------



## dawurzelsepp (27. Juni 2020)

@Jason 
Glückwünsch zu dieser wider schon restaurierten Rute, jetzt hast du alle Möglichkeiten damit zu Fischen.
An einen Spitzenteil hast du ja sogar einen Gewindeendring mit dran.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. Juni 2020)

Ich sehe den (potentiellen,unscharf) Gewindeendring an der neuen 

Wenn man Schraubspitzen noch hat oder irgendwo her bekommen kann, eine tolle Möglichkeit.


----------



## geomas (27. Juni 2020)

Wunderschön sieht sie aus, Deine Noriscona, lieber Jason!

Wenn Du magst sende ich Dir ein oder zwei Schwingspitzen. 
Die könntest Du entweder direkt nutzen oder als „Ersatzteilspender” für einen zünftigen Swingtip-Neubau im klassischen Jason-Stil verwenden.


----------



## Jason (27. Juni 2020)

geomas schrieb:


> Wunderschön sieht sie aus, Deine Noriscona, lieber Jason!
> 
> Wenn Du magst sende ich Dir ein oder zwei Schwingspitzen.
> Die könntest Du entweder direkt nutzen oder als „Ersatzteilspender” für einen zünftigen Swingtip-Neubau im klassischen Jason-Stil verwenden.


Was ihr Füchse so alles seht. Das war mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen, dass die Kennet Perfektion mit einem Gewindeendring ausgestattet
ist. Liegt wohl an dem Stress, der hier ständig in der Luft liegt. 




Lieber Geo, ich komme gerne auf dein Angebot zurück. Glaubst du deine  Schwingspitzen passen vom Gewinde her?
Sind sie auch gespließt und mit Garn verziert?  Das war ein Choke. Ich sende dir ne PN.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax (27. Juni 2020)

@Jason Was für ein herrliches Restaurationsergebnis, und die neu hinzugekommene Splitcane ist ebenfalls ein Schmuckstück- herzlichen Glückwunsch dazu, und ein Bravo ! unbekannterweise an den mysteriösen Restaurator, offenbar ein Meister seines Faches!
Hg
Minimax


----------



## daci7 (27. Juni 2020)

Zwei wunderschöne Ruten und eine ebenso wunderschöne Pose hast du da!
Ich hoffe du führst sie demnächst mal angemessen aus!


----------



## Minimax (27. Juni 2020)

Ich wette, über die Pose könnte man dem geheimnisvollen Künstler auf die Spur kommen- aber wer es rausfindet, bitte psst, der Mann wird schon seine Gründe haben in der Anonymität zu bleiben.


----------



## Jason (27. Juni 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich wette, über die Pose könnte man dem geheimnisvollen Künstler auf die Spur kommen- aber wer es rausfindet, bitte psst, der Mann wird schon seine Gründe haben in der Anonymität zu bleiben.


Ich danke euch für die Komplimente. Hatte vorher Restaurierte Ruten von ihm gesehen. Ich war von diesen Ruten so angetan, das ich mir dachte, hier kannste nichts verkehrt machen. Und hab wohl ins schwarze getroffen. Nu ja, anhand der Pose den Künstler zu identifizieren wird sehr schwierig. Und falls es doch jemanden gelingt, behaltet es bitte für euch. Der Respekt muss gewahrt bleiben. Falls jemand eine Split Cane zu restaurieren oder zu reparieren hat, kann ich vermitteln.   

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+ (27. Juni 2020)

Sie ist einfach nur wunderschön geworden. Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu beiden Splitcanes. Irgendwann müssen wir mal ein Splitcane-Angeln veranstalten.Und so als vorgezogenes Geburtstagsgeschenck, Respekt. Probierst du sie schon vorher aus oder erst am Tag der Tage?


----------



## Jason (27. Juni 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Sie ist einfach nur wunderschön geworden. Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu beiden Splitcanes. Irgendwann müssen wir mal ein Splitcane-Angeln veranstalten.Und so als vorgezogenes Geburtstagsgeschenck, Respekt. Probierst du sie schon vorher aus oder erst am Tag der Tage?


Danke Heiner. Ich habe erst Ende Juli Geburtstag. So lange kann ich nicht warten. Hab doch ab Dienstag Urlaub. Da werde ich mir einen Tag bei den ganzen Durcheinander hier an den Teichen gönnen. Da werde ich sie einweihen. Die Chapman Avon 500 ist auch mit dabei. 
Vintage Fishing ist angesagt.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+ (27. Juni 2020)

Ich hätte auch nicht warten können, das haben wir ungeduldigen Löwen so an uns.Ich bin schlussendlich einen Tag und ein paar Jahre älter als du.


----------



## Minimax (27. Juni 2020)

Ich muss sagen, die tollen Bilder reizen mich auch mal wieder zum Bambus zu greifen. Allerdings bin ich schlecht aufgestellt. Ich habe eine Splitcane-Lücke. Meine 12ft Dalesman und meine 11ft Octofloat sind einfach zu schwer und unhandlich, mir genussvolles Fischen zu ermöglichen.
Und die kleine Hardy Spinnrute ist einfach zu zart. Ich werde mich daher auf die Suche nach etwas zwischen 7-9ft mit etwas Rückgrat begeben müssen, zur leichten Grundangelei. Mitchelltauglich.


----------



## Jason (27. Juni 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen, die tollen Bilder reizen mich auch mal wieder zum Bambus zu greifen. Allerdings bin ich schlecht aufgestellt. Ich habe eine Splitcane-Lücke. Meine 12ft Dalesman und meine 11ft Octofloat sind einfach zu schwer und unhandlich, mir genussvolles Fischen zu ermöglichen.
> Und die kleine Hardy Spinnrute ist einfach zu zart. Ich werde mich daher auf die Suche nach etwas zwischen 7-9ft mit etwas Rückgrat begeben müssen, zur leichten Grundangelei. Mitchelltauglich.


Für das angeln mit den Holzruten muss man was übrig haben. Ich finde, sie sehen einfach schön aus.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Dübel (27. Juni 2020)

Na, da bist du ja jetzt wunderbar mit gespließten Ruten ausgestattet, lieber Jason!
Die Kennet Perfection ist wohl am häudigsten von B.James gebaut worden. Es gibt dieses Rutenmodell aber auch von Chapman und diversen anderen Herstellern. Die Beringung deiner Kennet Perfection entspricht nicht der Originalkonfiguration. Da sollten normalerweise High Bells drauf sein. Es wäre also eigentlich eine Posenrute. Fürs Angeln mit dem Grundblei ist deine Rute aber sicher prima geeignet.
Auf jeden Fall hast du bestimmt viel Spaß mit dieser schönen Rute. Ich freue mich schon auf die ersten Actionbilder mit deinen beiden Gespließten!


----------



## Dübel (27. Juni 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen, die tollen Bilder reizen mich auch mal wieder zum Bambus zu greifen. Allerdings bin ich schlecht aufgestellt. Ich habe eine Splitcane-Lücke. Meine 12ft Dalesman und meine 11ft Octofloat sind einfach zu schwer und unhandlich, mir genussvolles Fischen zu ermöglichen.
> Und die kleine Hardy Spinnrute ist einfach zu zart. Ich werde mich daher auf die Suche nach etwas zwischen 7-9ft mit etwas Rückgrat begeben müssen, zur leichten Grundangelei. Mitchelltauglich.


Eine Aspindale Dalesman? Da hab ich auch eine. Die muss ich aber erstmal herrichten, bevor ich die benutzen kann. Ist deine einsatzbereit? Zeig doch bitte mal ein paar Bilder.  Da gibt es nich allzu viele im Netz


----------



## Minimax (27. Juni 2020)

Dübel schrieb:


> Eine Aspindale Dalesman? Da hab ich auch eine. Die muss ich aber erstmal herrichten, bevor ich die benutzen kann. Ist deine einsatzbereit? Zeig doch bitte mal ein paar Bilder.  Da gibt es nich allzu viele im Netz


Jetzt muss ich zurückrudern: Ob es eine Dalesmas ist, ich bin nicht ganz sicher: es ist auf jeden Fall eine 12ft dreiteilige Match, Splitcane all through. Ich werde in den nächsten Tagen nachschauen und natürlich Bilder einstellen- aber ich will natürlich nicht diesen Thread derailen. Und ein eigener Thread wäre ungerechtfertigt, will ja keine Besprechung machen- egal, ich stell irgendwie Bilder der fraglichen Rurw ein,
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Dübel (27. Juni 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich zurückrudern: Ob es eine Dalesmas ist, ich bin nicht ganz sicher: es ist auf jeden Fall eine 12ft dreiteilige Match, Splitcane all through. Ich werde in den nächsten Tagen nachschauen und natürlich Bilder einstellen- aber ich will natürlich nicht diesen Thread derailen. Und ein eigener Thread wäre ungerechtfertigt, will ja keine Besprechung machen- egal, ich stell irgendwie Bilder der fraglichen Rurw ein,
> Hg
> Minimax


Machen wir doch einfach einen neue Thread "Zeigt her eure Gespließten ..." 
Dann haben wir hier auch mal einen Überblick, wer hier was daheim rumstehen hat.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (28. Juni 2020)

@Minimax 
@Jason 

Wer 1 und 1 zusammenzählt kann sich denken wer der Retter dieser Rute ist. 
Bin gespannt auf deinen ersten Einsatz.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Juni 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich zurückrudern: Ob es eine Dalesmas ist, ich bin nicht ganz sicher: es ist auf jeden Fall eine 12ft dreiteilige Match, Splitcane all through. Ich werde in den nächsten Tagen nachschauen und natürlich Bilder einstellen- aber ich will natürlich nicht diesen Thread derailen. Und ein eigener Thread wäre ungerechtfertigt, will ja keine Besprechung machen- egal, ich stell irgendwie Bilder der fraglichen Rurw ein,
> Hg
> Minimax


Mach einen eigenen Thread auf, das Thema zieht sich selbst bei nur einer solchen Rute schnell in die Länge, und ist es wert in den Antiquitäten.

--- --- ---

Ich habe mir auch vor paar Jahren mal so ein altes Stück zugelegt, mit Umsteckvariane, weil ich den "Bambus" mal wieder spüren möchte.
Also der Stecken soll einfach möglichst gut zum Angeln hergerichtet werden, modernere Leichtberingung ist mir wichtig, Metall-Look mag ich nicht an Ruten.
Orginalität und Zeitstil wäre tertiär, aber nicht ganz zu vernachlässigen. 

Ich hatte als eine meiner ersten Ruten eine 3m 2tlg (bzw. sogar 3) Hexagonal mit Wechselumsteckgriff unten, definitiv viel älter als 1974.
Damit konnte man die Rolle mehr vorne zum Spin etc. und nach hinten zum Fly-Fishing Einhand umstecken, war sehr universell, auch die Länge und Stärke einer etwa 1oz.
Glaube, es war eine DAM Hexagonal mit schwarzer Lackierung drauf - die alte Zeit war in der Hinsicht ohne DigiCam eine Schaisszeit .

Da das Stöckchen auch zum Aalangeln herhalten musste, hat sie doch mal jemand vorne zertreten, und flicken ging nicht mehr richtig. 
Trotzdem hat der Stock mich dann eigentlich schon ordentlich beeinflusst 


Also demnächst noch ein Thread mehr ...


----------

